# purchasing ammo at wally's world



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i happened to pick up a box of the new CCI 22 quite to see how it did , at the cashier , who I knew she asked hand gun or rifle , i said rifle but i doesn't matter you know i an well over 21 

she said no with handgun ammo they have to take down a bunch of info 

i of course replied how ridiculous that was that i could only think of 2 cartridges that didn't exist in a rifle that were often thought of as handgun calibers 
380acp and 25auto , of course now i can think of a few more but a wallys is unlikely to carry 32 s&w , 38 S&W, 32 H&r mag 32 colt long, and well 32acp isn't likely but there was the pedersen device that allowed 32 acp to be fired from a 1903 rifle 

so i suggest that you only purchase ammo for your carbine rifle at wally's, common carbines being available in 9mm , 40S&W , 45 acp , 357, 44, 45lc


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I always tell them it's for a rifle
They don't know the difference


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

IS it a Wisconsin law that requires them to take info for purchases of handgun ammo or a Wally World policy?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I told the nice lady-SHOTGUN-when picking up a couple of bricks of .22.....she did'nt bat an eye-took my money-gave receipt


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

zant said:


> I told the nice lady-SHOTGUN-when picking up a couple of bricks of .22.....she did'nt bat an eye-took my money-gave receipt


Well dah! She obviously knew you were buying the ammo for a Savage 24 combination gun!


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

they ask ya here inna Misery state also..


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Nobody but Wal-Mart has ever asked me


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

wally's policy , my local dealer doesn't ask anything nor do many stores 

but the big box stores like to cover liability or something , used to be they just checked your id that you were over 21 now it sounds like they have to enter you drivers license number to show they checked.

so the cashier is hopping you say rifle so say rifle and they can hit the key to say it is rifle and get on with checking out the next customer 


I have my good guy card in my wallet, a pistol in my pocket and I am a state certified instructor , being able to pass any check isn't the problem , they would just prefer to hear rifle it saves them work.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I bought two boxes of 9mm this morning, paid in the sporting goods department, and not a word said about what they were to be used.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

They are required to ask by the ATF. All you need to do is tell them rifle. I bought some 9mm yesterday, they wanted my phone number. I told him, I didn't have one. 

Bob


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

unioncreek said:


> They are required to ask by the ATF....


I question this statement. We have purchased a lot - A LOT - of .45acp ammo and have never been asked what its intended use was for.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Leave it to wallyfarts to be first in line for MORE data gathering.

Heaven for bid that I should go into wallys, --I wonder what will be asked about those boxes of 100 12ga . . .??

Doesn't everybody have a 9mm carbine........??


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

unioncreek said:


> They are required to ask by the ATF. All you need to do is tell them rifle. I bought some 9mm yesterday, they wanted my phone number. I told him, I didn't have one.
> 
> Bob


i also question , if it is really an atf reg or if the atf states that they should be sure the purchaser is of age.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Jim-mi said:


> ....Doesn't everybody have a 9mm carbine........??


Everyone should have a .45acp carbine too....


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Never been asked that question at Wally's. But then again, the last 5 or 6 times we were in there looking at ammo the price was high or they didn't have what we wanted.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> I question this statement. We have purchased a lot - A LOT - of .45acp ammo and have never been asked what its intended use was for.


What I ment to say is that they need to ask so they fulfill the requirement to the ATF on not selling pistol ammo to those under 21. I'm sure most sales people don't ask they just do the sale.

Bob


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Never been asked that question at Wally's. But then again, the last 5 or 6 times we were in there looking at ammo the price was high or they didn't have what we wanted.


Our local Walmart can't keep pistol ammo on the shelf. They told me one guy comes in and sometimes buys all of the 9mm and .45 ammo they have. I stopped at Cabela's in Idaho to check the price on 9mm and it was too expensive for me. Drove across the street to Walmart and save $7 on a 100 round box.

Bob


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Middle Tennessee Walmarts used to ask the ammo question a few years ago. Since then the question has never been asked. Either they recognize me or it's just no longer required, at least in my area....Topside


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Wow CF . . .How many $bucks$ can you burn in a minute . . . . lol

Yes I wouldn't mind having a pea shooter like that............very nice.........


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Our Wallys has the best price on 9mm and .223 localy. They don't even ask for ID, I am obviously over 21. Sence WM started selling the "judge" I have noticed that they keep the 410 ammo locked up and raised the price. I try to pick up a box or two of 9mm or .223 every time we go to the store, I am slowly building a stockpile. The .223 is not always available at our store, so I buy all of it if there is only a couple of boxes left. 

I think it is stupid that anything that might look like it goes near a gun (of any kind) requires you be it least 18 to purchase. BBs (air soft or not), targets, paint balls, arrows, etc... Not a big deal I bought the kids 10000 BBs so it will be some time before they are gone, it is just silly.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

most of the stores around here lock up everything but 22 and shotgun shells , but they did have a nice selection of AR15 rifles this time in the rotating case


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I buy ammo at Walmart about every week and have never been asked for any extra information, if they start requiring extra info then I will start buying it someplace else

I was carded for a slingshot a few month ago (while open carrying) wich was kind of annoying


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

unioncreek said:


> Our local Walmart can't keep pistol ammo on the shelf. They told me one guy comes in and sometimes buys all of the 9mm and .45 ammo they have. I stopped at Cabela's in Idaho to check the price on 9mm and it was too expensive for me. Drove across the street to Walmart and save $7 on a 100 round box.
> 
> Bob


I think you hit on something....the neighborhood. We have so many places locally we can get ammo that we can usually beat Wal-Marts price easily with sales. 

Over the weekend we checked again at Wally's. They had lots of marked space for handgun/ rifle rounds, but only had one brand and box size in the 2 sizes were could buy there (.22 and 9mm). Prices were $2+ per box higher then elsewhere (and brands we don't buy). Shelf implied they they had the brand and box we wanted and at a price we'd pay since we were already there (I'm not driving 5 extra miles to save a $1), but nothing on the shelf. Been like that for a year or so.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I posted about Wally's new policy a couple months ago in the countryside families forum and was poohpoohed about how it was just to make sure you're over 21 and if you've got nothing to hide you should just give them the info.

2 days before I saw the sign posted at Wally's I had purchased .22 lr at Rural King and was never asked for any info.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Pete
With a farm schedule I tend to hit wally world at night in platteville. I picked up 2 boxes of 45acp. This was after 10. The clerk handed over the boxes no quetions at the back of the store. But it should have been taken to the front and picked at the register. 
Any chance your heading over to Argyle for the antique show this weekend.
Bob


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Madsaw said:


> Pete
> With a farm schedule I tend to hit wally world at night in platteville. I picked up 2 boxes of 45acp. This was after 10. The clerk handed over the boxes no quetions at the back of the store. But it should have been taken to the front and picked at the register.
> Any chance your heading over to Argyle for the antique show this weekend.
> Bob



no ,I won't see you there I spent my last 3 dollars of play money on that box of 22 shells


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> I posted about Wally's new policy a couple months ago in the countryside families forum and was poohpoohed about how it was just to make sure you're over 21 and if you've got nothing to hide you should just give them the info.
> 
> 2 days before I saw the sign posted at Wally's I had purchased .22 lr at Rural King and was never asked for any info.


We have a Rural King that opened up right next to a Tractor Supply I think Rural King is a better option.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

My daughter and SIL are both Walmart store managers. I'm going to ask them about this (will see them this afternoon) and get the info first hand. I'll let you know what they say and the reasoning behind it.


----------

